
Time Zones - dominis
http://everytimezone.com/
======
GavinB
This looks great, and I love the slider. Maybe I'm just not seeing the option,
but I need to be able to add and remove time zones. A lot of the confusion of
these tools is having to ignore the many cities that don't concern you.

Saying the weekday on each would be great too (ex: Friday, March 21). When
you're working with Australia it can be hard to remember that they're almost a
full day ahead.

~~~
mrud
<http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/> offers exactly this. It allows you to search
for cities/timezones, shows weekdays, native time format (am/pm or 24hour
depending on the timezone) and you can easily select a specific date for the
comparison

~~~
bhaile
+1 here as well. Great UI and easily schedule meetings. Even option to paste
the details into a meeting invite.

------
Fargren
This doesn't solve my main gripe with most time converters. I normally don't
want the time in Vienna, I want the time at UST-6. My common use case is that
I find out an event will start streaming at, say, 10 PM UST-6 and all I know
is my clock is EST-3. If I don't know what country uses UST-6, this converter
is next to useless for me. My problem is with multiple standards, not with
visualization.

~~~
slowpoke
I don't know who thought of the whole EST, UST and other nonsense, anyways.
Why not just use GMT? At least you can easily convert that.

I prefer using UTC, myself. I think it's the way of the future. Timezones have
long since been obsolete with the advent of a globalized world, not to mention
that they are an unholy mess. UTC is universal.

So while we aren't going to switch to UTC for a while, I would very much thank
you if you'd use UTC on websites and other internet related services. It
simplifies things for everyone and will drive adoption forward.

~~~
jamie_ca
Oh, it's not about _our_ preferences, it's about figuring out what time other
people are talking about when there's an event happening with a live stream,
and the stream says "We're back tomorrow at 9am CET." Never mind that if
you've got a live video stream with that info it'd be more helpful to
everybody if you include a countdown of some kind.

------
tomelders
Am I going out of my mind, or is this not a year old already?

I'm sure there was an article on the front page where they talked about the
build and stuff like local storage on iPad. (it started life as an iPad web
app).

I'm aware that "dupes" are bound to occur, but this was big news last time
around and I'm surprised no one remembers it.

~~~
joshmlewis
Yes I remember seeing this on the internets in October, so it could have been
even before that.

~~~
monsterix
Absolutely. I remember adding this to my home screen at least 6 months back,
with a 'green-blue clock' apple touch icon on my iPad.

It's lightweight, suggesting minimum use of drop-shadows and css3 effects but
that's pretty much about it. From usability perspective, I still find standard
2 arm analog clock designs more useful.

------
rplnt
Well, it's nice but...

It shows completely random cities I don't care about. As a bonus it doesn't
mention what timezone they are in. Also, I'm pretty sure my locale doesn't use
12h format.

------
Aissen
"Best" is a bit of stretch, and link-baiting: let us be judge of that.

Anyway, I don't mind the "Freckle" ad at the end, but please don't hijack my
clicks. If I want to open it in a new tab, don't use a js on_click, and put a
simple link to the website.

------
madrobby
I'm the developer of the site. Just a quick note, on iPad/iPhone and Android
you have the option to customize the list of time zones shown; and we'll add
more time zones in the future (and probably some sort of city search and
custom labels). There will also be some sort of calendar to select a date in
the future, so you can link to specific date with the correct timezone offsets
for that date set (because those change with DST).

~~~
zyb09
Can you add Seoul, Korea? I will use your site all the time then!

------
paraschopra
Sorry, this is way too confusing. What I like is a simple tool like
<http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/>

------
nwilkens
<http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/> is another visually appealing option.

~~~
bjcubsfan
I also like world time buddy more than this one. It allows you to customize
which time zones you see. As mentioned, it is great for scheduling future
meetings. It is also helpful for not having to worry about daylight savings
time differences between countries/states. It is also nice that it lets you
export to many formats (clipboard, Google calendar, etc).

------
joshstrange
I wish there was an option to switch to timezone names (EST, CST, etc) instead
of just cities but still this is great as timezones anyways throw me off

~~~
wardenclyffe
Or just have the relevant code next to a city that corresponds.

------
pinaceae
time.is does it better in their "here & there" function. choose a few cities,
shows a tabular comparison of all timeslots. this is what you need to
determine the best time slot for a telco with multiple international
participants.

------
atlbeer
I travel a lot on business and have been using this tool for a while.

The main consumer problem it solves for me is the "I'm in Barcelona on Tuesday
and need a conference call between Atlanta and Ukraine. What is a time that's
workable for everyone"

It's indispensable for that problem for me. Filtering TZ and adding TZ would
be a nice additional feature though.

~~~
mrud
Have a look at <http://worldtimebuddy.com/> \- i am using it for exactly your
use-case. It is really convenient to only display some specific time zones and
search for a specific timezone, country or city.

~~~
atlbeer
Ok... this may actually be better

Really digging it so far

------
tallanvor
It seems really finicky, at least on Firefox (it keeps jumping back to the
current time). You also can't add or remove cities/time zones, so overall it
seems pretty useless.

~~~
ben0x539
Yeah, the jumpy thing really makes it kind of painful to use, even though I
love the interface otherwise.

~~~
madrobby
That's a bug the site has with Firefox, which we haven't gotten around to fix
yet. It does work properly in Chrome/Safari/IE, tho.

------
aantthony
Nice, but I find Wolfram Alpha faster and easier to use:

<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=12%3A30pm+PT>

------
ch0wn
I would agree if there was an option for the 24 hours format.

~~~
silvestrov
In fact, if it was the best timezone converter ever, it would know my country
uses 24 hour format and automatically select it. The server would be able to
know my country by my ip so this would just be another attribute in the json
ajax call.

------
damoncali
Google also works well.

[http://www.google.com/search?ix=sea&sourceid=chrome&...](http://www.google.com/search?ix=sea&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=what+time+is+it+in+cody%2C+wy)

------
wging
Well, almost. Could do with a city lookup that highlights the timezone bar
that corresponds to your chosen city and labels it with that city. I think
that's the missing step in usability.

~~~
aliya_bhatia
Agree. My first thought looking at this website was, "This is awesome! Now how
do I add the cities/countries I'm usually calling?" I tried to find a way but
it doesn't look like that's supported yet. I'm probably pretty representative
of most other people's knowledge of what cities are in which time zones, so it
would be a good feature to add to filter by specific city.

------
zeroathome
I also think it's too confusing. I prefer <http://time.is> over it.

~~~
fredoliveira
I guess preference is, well, a matter of preference, but confusion and clutter
is usually not debatable, and the way I see it, everytimezone does beat
time.is in that regard. Time.is is a whole lot of text with no real reference
to what's ahead of you and behind you in "timezones".

------
victorbstan
Why does every HN story get reposted every 6 months or so?

------
Sword_Monkey
Uh, that's awesome. Actually really well laid out and visually appealing, and
understandable.

EDIT: ooh actually, could do with an option to remove/add the sliding time
selection. I'm finding it hard to revert to my current local time once I've
moved the selection.

~~~
minikomi
Not such a good idea to stack the selected times onto your web history
either.. makes going back a pain.

------
eoinmcc
I built an iPhone as a weekend project a year or so ago.
<http://www.timesliderapp.com> (free). In a similar vein to this one... the
few people who've downloaded it seem to like it :)

------
dutchbrit
Works & looks nicely on the iPhone but the thing that bugged me is that each
time you slide the bar, you get another hash in the url - ending up in me
clicking the back button about 15 times to finally get back to HN.

------
cormullion
For a few things in life, I confess to liking the old-fashioned ways. For time
zones, I like this iOS app:

<http://www.emeraldsequoia.com/h/Terra/Terra.html>

------
lotu
It doesn't look like it handles the switch to Daylights savings time. See
<http://everytimezone.com/#2012-3-11,-300,6be>

------
jeffio
Such a brilliant way to market your product, LetsFreckle. Better than any
adwords or facebook ads campaign I'm sure. Hope you're tracking conversions
from this.

Content marketing at its finest. Great job.

------
zacharycohn
I actually find that usability wise, this is a bit difficult. I far prefer
<http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/>

------
YmMot
This is neat. It reminds me a bit of part of my Conky setup. It looks like
this: <https://imgur.com/zi1Ub>. It's not as accurate, but it gives me an idea
of what time of day it is everywhere.

I have a cron script that runs every hour that pulls in sat images of cloud
cover, the earth, and then the daylight lines and composites them together
with imagemagick. I got the script from a lifehacker article where they used
it for wallpaper.

~~~
Nick_C
> I have a cron script

Neat. Any chance of you putting it up somewhere?

------
angry-hacker
Neat idea and execution, but I wish there would be possibility to add your own
cities/time zones. Also 24 hour format.

------
zoobert
It is nice but you would like to have the possibility to choose your own
towns. Often for example I want to know what time it is in Seattle compared to
the time in Frankfurt where I live. If it can be customized, it will be a
great tool.

For the moment I prefer www.time.is which takes a different approach but what
I want.

------
jackfoxy
Well-done interface and great promo for their core product, which I am going
to take a deeper look at, because maybe we can use it. Back to the converter:
what I need to convert most often is between UTC and local time. Suggest also
making displayed timezones configurable, several other minor nits...

------
dmils4
This is a great repurposed version of the Hipmunk interface, Surprised no one
else has made the connection! FlickMunk won the techcrunch disrupt (hipmunk
for movies) - I wonder how many other applications for this interface style
will pop up, it's pretty versatile.

------
xxqs
I'm using timeanddate.com since long time, and plan to continue to do so:)
Love their multi-zone meeting planner. Also lots of useful details, such as
when the next daylight savings shift is going to happen in a particular
location.

------
rodolphoarruda
Please include other BRIC countries that were kept out of list: Russia and
China.

------
naner
FYI, you can also type "What time is it in CityName" into Google.

My problem with Google (and this site) is sometimes I don't know a city and am
only given a timezone (e.g. on the phone someone says "Call me back before
7:30 Pacific").

------
nickewing
I've been planning on making this exact thing myself. This one looks even
better than what I was thinking though. The only thing it's missing is the
ability to choose which timezones you want to see.

------
tdr
Fantastic! Been looking for something like this.

Could you also put the timezone (both GMT and other name) besides the city
name? (as subscript & subscript, one over the orther) [ex: San Francisco
(PDT/GMT-x)]

------
dredmorbius
Shell solution:

    
    
        TZ=*some_timezone* date
    

Say, for Sydney, Australia:

    
    
        $ TZ=Australia/Sydney date
        Thu Mar 22 19:16:41 EST 2012

------
lucb1e
Why does Firefox ask me whether I want to allow storing offline data? What do
they want to store?

------
mattlong
It's a day behind for me; i's reading 5:14PM on March 20th in SF when it's
actually the 21st.

------
dansul
Looks great. I wish there was a screensaver like this with the current time.

------
ttt_
It would be nicer if it had and actual globe with the highlighted zone.

------
manuscreationis
Let me see all timezones / select custom, and it'd be perfect as a quick check

Nice work

------
ericmoritz
I use this all the time for scheduling meetings across timezones.

------
mynameishere
It's using my computer's time which is off by quite a bit.

------
vladtaltos
a better one would've allowed to add a new TZ and sort the ones displayed on
screen...

------
akhkharu
Absolutely awesome!

------
ChrisArchitect
ancient

~~~
veb
So? I've never seen it before. Not everyone can be as hip as you.

------
ahoyhere
Glad you guys like it. I designed it, my husband Thomas Fuchs built it.

I designed it this way because none of the time zone tools out there reflect
the actual nature of time (zones): simultaneous, overlapping lines thru time.
ETZ doesn't just give you the answer, it helps you create a useful model of
understanding to take with you & use even when you're not looking at ETZ.

We've been slowly improving it, so expect more options for customizing the
tz's you see & static links to times in the future, etc.

EDIT: if you like the design of ETZ, you will probably love Freckle, which is
our time tracking / productivity tool -- all about making your data painless
to get, then super useful & actionable: <http://letsfreckle.com/startups/>

~~~
leviathan
I love it. But I have a minor nitpick: it pollutes the browser history too
much; every single action or click introduces a new history link, I had to
press back about 20 times before I came back to HN.

~~~
ahoyhere
Thanks for your feedback. We'll look into how we can make the links copy &
pasteable without that annoying side effect.

~~~
TheSOB88
Just make sure the first open is in a new tab!

------
ahoyhere
Question: Why did the title of this post change? Was it the original submitter
who changed it? If no, who?

[https://img.skitch.com/20120321-81k4yxffg161n1rh9f2dc4kf56.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120321-81k4yxffg161n1rh9f2dc4kf56.png)

~~~
ColinWright
I have no official standing on this site, but reading the guidelines:

    
    
      > Please don't do things to make titles stand out, ...
      > You can make up a new title if you want, but if you
      > put gratuitous editorial spin on it, the editors may
      > rewrite it.
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

